# Husqvarna Rancher 55 no spark



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

My Husky rancher 55 just stopped, It has no spark. Any suggestions before I tear into it. This is my second 55 rancher saw. the first one lasted a long time. Thanks for any info. stan


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

How do you know it has no spark? Should use a gap type spark checker. If the wiring checks out OK (no shorts to ground) and the ign. coil to flywheel gap is correct (.012") you most likely need a new ign. coil.


----------

